
Ask HN: Need help with creating a mock up - saqibanajam
Hi, I am a non-technical designer looking for a tool that allows mock-up of a web browser plugin on an actual website. Although it is easy to find tools that allow web design and mobile app design, is there any mockup&#x2F;wireframe tool for browser plugin?
======
DeltaCoast
Based on your previous submission, what you're asking for is something like a
design template for plug ins / extensions. I don't think one exists or at
least I couldn't find one. Though any web or app design / wireframing tool can
be used to design that. I would look through
[https://developer.chrome.com/extensions/getstarted](https://developer.chrome.com/extensions/getstarted)
and figure out the different parts of an extension / plug in to get started.

------
applecrazy
Balsamic Mockups[0] might be useful for this purpose. (Have never used for a
project before, but have played around with it)

[0]: [https://balsamiq.com](https://balsamiq.com)

------
hibbelig
If you just want to show how it looks, there is an app called Pencil. It
allows you to select different styles, one of them looks very much like a
sketch. This prevents viewers to spend time on irrelevant details, as it's
very clear that it is a sketch.

I haven't tried Balsamiq, but Pencil must be the open source competitor to
Balsamiq.

[https://pencil.evolus.vn](https://pencil.evolus.vn)

------
iamunr
[https://wireframe.cc/](https://wireframe.cc/)

------
ProAm
[https://app.moqups.com](https://app.moqups.com)

------
ecesena
Mind sharing if you find something? I'd be interested to know too.

------
Introvertuous
pencil / paper

~~~
bernardino
As a programmer, this is the only way I design things. I really should go
about learning a design platform (i.e. Framer), but it looks like there is a
large learning curve.

